# NestWatch



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2015)

A house wren has taken up residence in a birdhouse I put up on the back of my shed a few years back.  The other day, I noticed there's a few extra tenants moving in.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see the little peepers when they hatch. Keep us posted.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 7, 2015)

It is going to be interesting to follow this story as they hatch and get bigger.

WesternGuy


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2015)

Not much to report today.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Not much to report today.


How do we know you didn't just move the eggs around and took 10 shots for the next 10 days?
It'll be very interesting watching them grow up, something tells me they're about to learn all about Nikon.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Not much to report today.
> ...



Read the EXIF.  Also, the filename assigned by my phone is the date & time as well.

You can see a difference in the nest, too


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2015)

Who's bringing the bacon?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Exif? It can be edited in a second! You can just rename the files, and rearrange the nest a bit.

  I'm just messing with you man, can't wait to see the chicks.. 



tirediron said:


> Who's bringing the bacon?


The most important question of them all!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Who's bringing the bacon?



Mama wren.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2015)

Still no little peepers!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 9, 2015)

Still nothing but another arrangement of the eggs.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyway day now!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2015)

No news is.............



....................well........................

















.............................just dang-blessed BORING!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2015)

Sheesh, these guys are ssssssssssssllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwww............................


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 12, 2015)

Dang, these little buggars are taking their own, sweet time!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 12, 2015)

Patience my dear [emoji6] these buggers are too comfy and warm and don't want to get of bed.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2015)

HATCH ALERT!

HATCH ALERT!

HATCH ALERT!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2015)

Three more!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally!!! Aw such little critters.  Thanks for sharing and keep it coming.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2015)

The gangs' all here!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey they got spiky doo hair [emoji2] lets keep warm guys.  Few days and they'll be fluff balls.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Hey they got spiky doo hair [emoji2] ........



Just as long as they don't start posting videos on YouTube that start out "Fro Know Photos!".


----------



## annamaria (Jun 15, 2015)

480sparky said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Hey they got spiky doo hair [emoji2] ........
> ...



Well you better keep an eye on them, they're the next YouTube generation.  Oh and you better hide your gear no telling what kind of vids they'll come up with.  Something like The Spike Beach Boyz [emoji16]


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow.  Really cool.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 16, 2015)

Really neat!  I'm gonna have to show the youngins in the morning.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2015)

Hard to tell if all 7 are there.  I see 6 beaks.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like all 7 are there.  One in the bottom center barely has a beak showing.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2015)

All seven are there!







Only one must be hungry.

I won't be posting tomorrow as I will be traveling across 8 states.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow 8 states. Going with a group? Have lots of fun and stay safe!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Wow 8 states. Going with a group? Have lots of fun and stay safe!



Why, yes, it IS a group.  We're called _Airline Passengers_.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 19, 2015)

Funny guy [emoji12] be sure to take shots of the clouds.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2015)

I dunno.  I may get arrested for attempting to carry a camera on board.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 19, 2015)

I can just see the headlines now.  Smarty Sparky arrested for multiple exposures.  [emoji14]


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2015)

I HAVE to expose myself.

Now, would someone care to tell me how getting naked and groped in public prevents terrorism?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I HAVE to expose myself.
> 
> Now, would someone care to tell me how getting naked and groped in public prevents terrorism?


I assume by virtue of the fact that any terrorists (or anyone else for that matter) within visual range would be running in terror with their hands trying to claw out their eyes...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Designer (Jun 24, 2015)

Have a safe trip!  

Those birds will probably be gone when you return.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 24, 2015)

Aw fluff balls


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2015)

Jeepers, creepers,.........






Where'd you get those peepers?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 26, 2015)

They are growing up.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> They are growing up.



Ah yes... they do that SO FAST!


----------



## Designer (Jun 27, 2015)

(snif..) before you know it, they've left the nest.  (sniff...)

Waaaa!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, guys... we're going to play _King of the Hill_!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2015)

Someone must be mad at his.her siblings!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2015)

And then................








.................................................there were none.

















........................................................................................................................Fin.
























.


----------

